# Brute-Force  // Mein Steam wude gehackt



## Imod (14. Oktober 2007)

hey,

Ich hab ein Problem und zwar mein Steamaccount wurde gehackt,
Steam kann mir angeblich nicht helfen.

Da dachte ich mir ich programmier ein Programm das alle mögliche Compnationen ausprobiert und bei der richtigen combination mir das pw anzeigt.

Nur hab ich kein plan wie ich dass machen soll.

Falls dieses Thema illegal ist tut mir dass leid aber ich habe keine andere möglichkeit gefunden.

Mfg Imod


----------



## Andreas Späth (14. Oktober 2007)

Es verstößt gegen die Nutzungsbedingunen von Steam, und ist illegal.
Hast du mal Passwordrecovery mit der eMailadresse probiert ?
Du kannst dich auch an den Support von Steam wenden, ich hab von anderen Opfern gehört dass es manchmal reicht wenn man die CD Keys als Foto nachweisen kann.

Edit: Übrigens bist du laut Nutzungsbedingungen sogar verpflichtet Missbrauch deines Accounts zu melden. Es könnte nämlich eine Schwachstelle von Steam dafür verantwortlich sein.


----------



## sheel (14. Oktober 2007)

Ausserdem würde das auf BruteForce-Art
so ca SEHR lange dauern, so lange dass man sich vil besser das ganze Zeug nocheinmal kauft...


----------



## Imod (14. Oktober 2007)

Hey,

Passwort konnte nicht wiederhergestellt werden da der drecks Hacker auch meine Geheimfrage umbenannt hat aber ein Fehler hat er gemacht er hat vergessn die Email zu ändern ^^

Ich habs gemeldet aber der  Englsiche Support meint 1. Sie können nichts machen udn nachdem ich zum 2. tenmal ne Mail geschrieben hab meinten sie ich solle mich ncoh etwas geulden oder so.

Wie lang das dauert ist mir egal Rechner kann ich laufen lassen wen es sein muss.

Aber nochmal für ca. 20€ ein Steam Account kaufen und wieder alle 50 Steamfreunde namen zu suchen ne danke ^^

Also ich bitte nochmal um Hilfe und ich wills ja net bei "Steam" machen sondern bei "Stream" ^^

Sofern ist das Programm von mir geschrieben "Stream" und das will cih mit einem Brute Force hacken und in meinen Benutzungsbedingungen steht drin dass ich es darf^^ * was soll das geschriebene ihr wisst was ich mein


Also ich bitte um Hilfe

thx im voraus 

    Mfg Domi


----------



## Andreas Späth (14. Oktober 2007)

Was du vorhast ist nunmal verboten.
Das schlimmste was passieren kann ist eine Anzeige, das mindeste was passieren wird (und das garantiere ich dir fast) ist dass du keinen Erfolg haben wirst.

Bruteforce ist eine langwierige Angelegenheit. Selbst wenn ich nur ein rar archiv mit Bruteforce angreife braucht es bei 8 Stelligem Passwort mehrere Tage bis alle möglichkeiten durchgerechnet sind (Groß/Kleinschreibung, zahlen und sonderzeichen)

Auserdem wird man sehr schnell bei Bruteforce deine IP für Zugriff auf Steam sperren. Vermutlich auch den Account Stillegen für eine bestimmte Zeit damit der Angriff später nicht fortgesetzt werden kann.

Wenn dir der Steam Support nicht weiterhelfen kann, hast du leider gottes Pech gehabt.
Versuch es weiter beim Support, wenn sie geschrieben habe "warte" dann warte mal eine Woche und schreib nochmals.

Ansonsten denke ich nicht dass dir hier irgendwer weiterhelfen wird bei Bruteforceattacken, vor allem da du uns wohl nicht beweisen kannst dass es dein Steam Account ist, bzw du es wirklich nur dafür anwenden wirst.


----------



## Teambeta (14. Oktober 2007)

Imod hat gesagt.:


> Hey,
> 
> Passwort konnte nicht wiederhergestellt werden da der drecks Hacker auch meine Geheimfrage umbenannt hat aber ein Fehler hat er gemacht er hat vergessn die Email zu ändern ^^
> 
> ...




Mal abgesehen davon, das ich deinen Text nichtmal entziffern mag, ist deine These total lächerlich.

*Wenn* du überhaupt einen Account verloren hast, dann schick ( wie bereits erwähnt ) ein Foto von deinem CD-Key an Steam.

PS: Das sog. Bruteforce ist seit neuem in Deutschland *verboten*, ich denke nicht das dich hier irgendjemand unterstützt.


----------



## Imod (14. Oktober 2007)

Hey,

sorry aber vill. habt ihr das Geld euch mal kurz einen neuen zukaufen oder spielt net in der Liga und seit Leader eines Clans.

Ich kann alles nachweisen ca. 20 Leute die mich kennen und wer macht in Steam beta einen Clan namens [TheInviseble]  -- [TIV]

wen ich dafür die .de domain hat 

  und das schon vor langem.

 -- > http://www.theinviseble.de

Klar ist das Illegal und ich finds auch dumm das dass andere zum spass machen aber geht mal auf xxx (vom Mod editiert).de oder .com da gibts ein brute forcer und da sagt ja auch niemand was.

Jetzt darf ich leider noch ewig warten und kann dann mein Clan au vergessen ohne den Steam account.

Ich hab auch ein Gameserver gesponsort bekommen und er kann nachweisen das ich dass bin "!" .

Mfg Domi

Bin leider in eile darum die Rechtschreibfehler.

thx für die antworten

-- wen jetzt einer behauptet er hätte noch nie was illegales gemacht dann macht weiter so aber ich find das steht in meinem Recht ich hab ja dafür 30€ damals gezahlt --

und noch schlimmer ist es wen ichh mir einen neuen kaufen muss den dann gehört der Steam-Beta Clan dem hacker und ich kann kein 2ten Clan aufmachen mit diesem namen


----------



## Online-Skater (14. Oktober 2007)

All das rechtfertigt keine Straftat, sicherlich können wir den Empfinden nicht so nachempfinden wie du es vllt. tust aber Selbstjustiz ist und bleibt verboten.
Selbst wenn du es schaffst ein solchen Programm zum laufen zu bringen, gehe ich mal davon aus das die von Valve Sicherheitslösungen implementiert haben, ich meine muss ja auffallen wenn man versucht sich millionenfach anzumelden hmm...
Also warte auf den Steamsupport, schicke ein Foto mit Key usw. und sage deinen "Clankollegen" was vorgefallen ist.

Hier kannst du einfach nichts erwarten


----------



## Bratkartoffel (15. Oktober 2007)

Mir wurde auch schon mein Steamacc gehackt, ist einfach e, ich weiß wie das ist.

Aber das wirklcih einzige, was du machen kannst, ist eine gut formulierte englische Anfrage an Steam zu schreiben, deine CD Keys dazuzusetzen, und wann du z.B. CS gekauft hast.

Mehr kannste nicht machen.

PS: Ich will dich ja nicht enttäuschen, aber bei mir hats gut 1,5 Monate gedauert, bis ich wieder zoggen konnte


----------



## Imod (15. Oktober 2007)

danke für die Antworten wartet mal bis es auch bedrifft dann wist ihr wie dass ist.

Und wegs Ip sperren oder Anzeige ist mir dass sowas von egal.

Und vorallem für was hat man Nachbarn die zu Dumm sind das Wlan zu sichern oder ein Schulpc?


Ach egal ich sag mal Danke für die Hilfe auch wens mich net weiter gebracht hat.

Mfg Domi


----------

